# Off-Topic >  Do you use something from this India tools seller

## Okapi

I'm working partially for a swiss firm in the clinching technique sometimes for India, and a guy contact me who had my address from my name on the packaging and ask me if I want to be like a storage place for tools here, do you know this Ebay seller or have used this products ?
It can be interesting speaking of work if it's good quality but not if I had always problems with the customers.
The prices seems to be very low, and I've never worked with India for my workshop tools, on the Ebay page this is now postage costs using his ship and storage technique I suppose ?

----------


## Toolmaker51

Seems he'd like your address to warehouse product in quantity. You carrying bulk, reducing cost of his 'free' shipping offer. Since every item in his catalog is nearly identically priced, it would be substantial. What he offers are basic 'use everyday' type tooling. With new people joining all the time, the space consumed might be considerable.
Could be legitimate, or another version of the Nairobi check kiting schemes. Fact he's established on Ebay shows initiative, not honesty.

For me, his feedback is too low [and not 100%] to consider partnering without certain protections for you.

----------


## Okapi

Thanks Toolmaker, as I've never made something like that, and I don't know how it has my address, it was a little suspect to me, especially because he don't explain clearly the conditions for me as I'm habituated to have.

----------

